# Replamin Gel Question!



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi all,

Goat newbie question here! I purchased Replamin Gel Plus. How often should I give it? And what is it’s primary purpose? Thank you!

Also, how much should I give when I dose? They are 10 month old Nigerian dwarf wethers. Don’t have a scale.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I gave mine the 5cc for 5 day loader dose, then give 5cc per week. It is good for extra minerals that your loose minerals may be lacking. Zinc, copper, selenium, etc., in a form that the goats can utilize if needed. If not needed, they will be peed out.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:up:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a way to weigh your goats. Extremely important to have a correct weight for meds and wormer. Replamin Plus is minerals.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

If you have a bathroom scale, weigh yourself then pick up goat and weigh again.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I gave mine the 5cc for 5 day loader dose, then give 5cc per week. It is good for extra minerals that your loose minerals may be lacking. Zinc, copper, selenium, etc., in a form that the goats can utilize if needed. If not needed, they will be peed out.


Do I need to give it to them five days in a row and then weekly after?


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You need a way to weigh your goats. Extremely important to have a correct weight for meds and wormer. Replamin Plus is minerals.


Do you have any recommendations for scales?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Do I need to give it to them five days in a row and then weekly after?


Yes.


DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Do you have any recommendations for scales?


For as long as you can pick them up, you can weigh the 2 of you on your scales, then subtract your (accurate, no cheating now) weight. This will give you the goat's weight.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Do you have any recommendations for scales?


I think @HoosierShadow bought an electronic digital kit that was very nice.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i have this one but i got it alot cheaper

https://express.google.com/u/0/prod...5ru5E9aTVBJc6OkYqBOASXUjlB3AS5QRoCYsYQAvD_BwE


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I weigh my goats by weighing myself on a scale and then picking a goat up and then subtracting my weight from the total.

I got mine at the drug store. Literally super cheap.

For your littlest ones, I would give 2.5cc for 5 days, and then 5cc weekly following that.

However, depending on how deficient they are this changes a lot. They may only need 2.5cc weekly because they are so young.

Do they have any signs of deficiencies? And if you don’t know, can you post some photos to help us determine this? Do they have loose minerals and/or a salt source?

Again, this all matters a whole lot and I don’t feel comfortable giving a dosing recommendation unless I know what else you are giving and how much they really need.

They may need 5cc for 5 days and then 5cc every week. Or, they may not need any.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I weigh my goats by weighing myself on a scale and then picking a goat up and then subtracting my weight from the total.
> 
> I got mine at the drug store. Literally super cheap.
> 
> ...


Hey there!

I gave them the 5 cc yesterday. I will weigh them today - ugh, that means I have to weigh myself! Maybe I'll make the hubs do it. :heehee:

They were copper deficient this past spring. Red-tinged fur, sunbleached coats, wiry and curly hair. They have been receiving copper boluses three times since then and I was giving them selenium gel once a month. They had MannaPro loose minerals but I understand those are low in selenium so I just switched them to Purina Wind & Rain All Season, and was able to find a cobalt salt block, selenium salt block and trace mineral salt blocks for my boys, thanks to @mariarose recommendations. We also have hard water where we live. Their coats are actually looking better, I gave them a bolus in July. But, they aren't as soft as I think they need to be. Starting to get a shine to them which I like.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey everyone! 

Does it matter when I give the Replamin? I have been giving it to them in the evenings but I wasn't sure if an empty stomach in the morning would be better, or if it mattered.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It doesn't matter. Just give when the Replamin, the goat, and you, are all in the same spot. It goes so much easier then!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:up:I'll have what she's having.


----------

